# SGI 05/22 - 5/28



## HuntinJake_23 (May 23, 2022)

At Eastpoint/SGI For the week, fished the incoming high today today at noon on the island side pier. Caught a mixed bag of fish: toad fish, Black Sea bass, pin fish, lady fish, catfish, spade fish, bonnet head shark, stingray, and the wife caught a nice 16” trout. Used fresh shrimp for a bait. Will be updating as the week goes on.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 23, 2022)

Looks like a great day.
Don't be shy about using some of your by-catch as bait.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (May 23, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Looks like a great day.
> Don't be shy about using some of your by-catch as bait.



Oh yeah, cut some up and caught some nice blue crabs to pick!


----------



## Big7 (May 24, 2022)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> Oh yeah, cut some up and caught some nice blue crabs to pick!



Love Blue Crab. ? ?

One of many things I miss frim when I lived in Florida.


----------



## RedHills (May 24, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Looks like a great day.
> Don't be shy about using some of your by-catch as bait.



Thinkn half that ladyfish on a big hook


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 24, 2022)

Nice! Should be a good many trout starting to show up in the surf also.


----------



## Rabun (May 24, 2022)

Some fine catches there!  Those crabs look awesome!

Dustin, how do you like to target the trout when they’re  in the surf?  I’ve always just caught them pretty much as by catch when targeting whiting and pompano.


----------



## seachaser (May 24, 2022)

Fishing a spook first thing in the morning or Mirrolure  Fish down the beach not straight out Crazy how shallow you can get them. I’m headed down to watersound beach Saturday for a week will post daily.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 24, 2022)

Shuffle your feet in the surf, don't take steps.

Don't have a thing to do with the fish.


----------



## Gator89 (May 24, 2022)

A croaker, aka mud minnow, under a cork can often catch a limit of trout this time of year when fishing the surf.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (May 24, 2022)

My sister in law pulled in a nice Keeper pompano on a live sand flea on the incoming tide this morning.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 24, 2022)

Rabun said:


> Some fine catches there!  Those crabs look awesome!
> 
> Dustin, how do you like to target the trout when they’re  in the surf?  I’ve always just caught them pretty much as by catch when targeting whiting and pompano.



What seachaser said is pretty spot on. The trout are there to spawn this time of year and will get stupid shallow... basically in the wave wash. Topwater plugs are good if things aren't too rough. I really like a weightless fluke or small hard jerkbait. I prefer the last hour of daylight, but mornings are good also.


----------



## Rabun (May 24, 2022)

Thanks for the info!  Went back and read seachaser’s post…that sounds good…same inshore baits I use.  I’ll be on CSB week of 6/12 which overlaps with the full moon. Will that affect the bite timing you think?


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (May 25, 2022)

Fished the surf this afternoon until 8, caught two small whiting, and my brother caught 2 trout that were just short and a smaller flounder. We were able to catch a couple gallon ziplock bags full of sand fleas for bait.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (May 26, 2022)

Got out in between storms in the bay behind where we’re staying in Eastpoint and was able to Rangel in this monster black drum. Saw it’s tail out of the water feeding in the shallows. Got my medium heavy rod with a popping cork and half a shrimp. Fought it for a good 15-20 minutes before it tired out. Released to fight another day! Measured 38 inches nose to tail.


----------



## RedHills (May 26, 2022)

Ya'll doing good...definitely been an active weather week out that way!


----------



## notnksnemor (May 26, 2022)

Goes to show a fella doesn't need a fancy hi-speed boat to catch fish.

Good job. Looks like you got a few days left too.


----------



## Rabun (May 26, 2022)

That’s a big one for sure!  Spot and stalk big black drum…gotta love that!!


----------



## seachaser (May 26, 2022)

We get a call yesterday at noon saying sorry your rental has a water leak and wont  be able to rent. We scramble because have daughter and family coming from Seattle. Well as of 3 o’clock we now have a place in Destin so will be wade fishing and no surf fishing this week. We post reports.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (May 27, 2022)

Rain moved out and the bay was nice and calm this morning. Got out and threw my chartreuse jerk bait and was able to land a 16” flounder, also got 6 more blue crabs to bring our total to 20 for the week.


----------



## Rabun (May 27, 2022)

nice flounder!  Hope you’re going to stuff w some fresh crab meat ? How you catching the crab…hand line?


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (May 27, 2022)

Rabun said:


> nice flounder!  Hope you’re going to stuff w some fresh crab meat ? How you catching the crab…hand line?



Just made a big batch of my great grandmas crab cake recipe, the flounder will be stuffed with that. I bought two of the crab pots and bought the license/registration for them for recreational crabbing.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 27, 2022)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> Just made a big batch of my great grandmas crab cake recipe, the flounder will be stuffed with that. I bought two of the crab pots and bought the license/registration for them for recreational crabbing.



Awesome trip.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (May 27, 2022)

@Rabun - we pan seared the speckled trout filets and I pan seared a few crab cakes for a light dinner. I’ll update when I cook the flounder!


----------



## Rabun (May 28, 2022)

Man that looks good Huntin!!  Y’all are doing it right!!  My wife would go bonkers over those crab cakes!


----------



## fatback (May 28, 2022)

Outstanding!!


----------



## seachaser (May 29, 2022)

Wow do I miss watersound beach.I forgot how many more ppl are in Destin. Fished for maybe 2 hours this morning got 4 of the super real Ladyfish and 2 super rear blur runners. Then the swarm of ppl hit the beach. Tomorrow will be a early morning wade adventure.


----------



## seachaser (May 30, 2022)

Got out early and hit my wade fishing spot and it was a big zero after 45 minutes. Got out and wen to spot 2 and it was wide open for about 1 hr till the sun got higher. Ended up with about 15 keeper trout and 1 snapper. Will hit it again tomorrow early.


----------



## seachaser (May 30, 2022)




----------



## notnksnemor (May 31, 2022)

seachaser said:


> View attachment 1154696



That'll  make the grease stink for sure.


----------



## seachaser (May 31, 2022)

Went this morning and caught a bunch and not a single one was legal. When I got to my spot there was 2 guys with 6 rods out right on the point that I wanted to fish. I watched them catch 2 limits and then some and all there’s were legal size.


----------



## seachaser (Jun 5, 2022)

Sorry for late report but only surf fished last 3 day and it sucked. Could only fish early before beach became super crowded. Fleas  were easy to come by but fish were not. There were big bull reds swimming right in with the swimmers but not wanting to cut a leg off with the braided line. So it a few weeks off the down to St Pete to try for some beach snook.


----------

